# Eating Plants



## Ringdrop (Aug 28, 2017)

Has anyone tried eating plants from their aquarium? What does it taste like?!

I have a subwassertang growing in a glass bowl, and when guests see it they often say something along the lines of "it looks like seaweed!" and then inevitably... "can you eat it?"

There is some info out there about duckweed being nutritious, including this post on duckweed soup http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/too-much-duck-weed-2616/ (did anyone try it out?)

But what about a nice java fern salad? Moss smoothie? Or instead of parsley garnishes, how about a fresh sprig of water wisteria? All organically grown in your tank


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't try it. Lots of plants are naturally toxic. Also, aquariums are great incubators for all sorts of bacteria.


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

Yeah I wouldn't. But technically you can eat a bunch of different kinds. Lymnophilla aromatica, several bacopa species, water lettuce and duckweed are what come to mind. Duckweed is quite high in protein.


----------



## kivyee (Oct 15, 2016)

Looking forward to a Vancouver eatery featuring aquarium plants...


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

The most interesting list of edible aquatic plants I found in this Australian site
Oz Watergardens - Edible aquatic plants


----------



## Ringdrop (Aug 28, 2017)

TomC said:


> I wouldn't try it. Lots of plants are naturally toxic. Also, aquariums are great incubators for all sorts of bacteria.


Hmm, fair enough... but it's still rather tempting XD


----------



## Ringdrop (Aug 28, 2017)

barvinok said:


> The most interesting list of edible aquatic plants I found in this Australian site
> Oz Watergardens - Edible aquatic plants


Oh cool! Thanks for sharing

ps. Also thanks for the subwassertang and moss, they're happily growing


----------

